# At Wits End



## johnray (Feb 13, 2017)

My story is as follows.

Aprox ten years ago, I strained my back and was given Vicodin for the back pain. I took them at night and it helped. After a week I noticed I hadn't been having bowel movements. Then, I did. It was like blood, and embryos were coming out of me. I couldn't work or function and I was taken to the emergency room. After a few days of this, I began to feel like my feet were burning and I started to experience panic attacks and depression. I was scoped, small bowel follow through, ab ct scan etc etc. I went in for the scope with panic attacks and my legs were burning. Much to my dismay, they saw nothing. I went to several other doctors and when they couldn't find anything else they labeled it IBS.

It eventually improved somewhat, but my intestines feel like they have been scratched on the inside. When the stool gets to that spot, I begin to have anxiety and on occasion burning feet, legs or arms. This all gets to be overwhelming and I have to take klonopin to function.

I lived like this for years, it was tolerable but awful, then recently I had a tooth pulled and they gave me tramadol. I took one and several advils for a day, and wouldn't you know, it started again. Frequent pasty bowel movements, much burning in the limbs and of course lots of panic.

To make things worse, I lost both my parents this year, and my wife has just about had it with me, so I may lose her also.

my life has been ruined, initially by a couple of pain killers.

I take Citrucel tablets, and probiotics which help a bit. Anyone else have burning nerve type symptoms ? Any suggestions ?

Thank you


----------

